# Mexico relocation issues.



## one4mandy (Jun 21, 2012)

After a lot of research and thought, I have decided absolutely (for now) on Guanajuato, to start my life abroad. 

Here are the two issues that are unresolved: 1. My dog. I want her with me. I don't believe that getting her there will be an issue. My concern is whether or not I decide to return to the US. I don't foresee coming back anytime soon, but it is nice knowing I can. What I would like to do, if possible, is ensure that she can come back...either by chipping her or reprogramming her chip, however that works, as having all of her vaccinations and health certificate. I haven't ever lived abroad, but before I moved to Hawaii I was able to put her through a three month waiting period after having her shots so she could avoid quarantine. Is there a similar routine for bringing a dog back from Mexico? Does anyone have any ideas about this? It is more about peace of mind than actual application. I'm a worrier.

My second issue is driving my suv to Guanajuato alone. I won't drive with my son, maybe my dog. My son will fly down after I secure a house. If i drive, i will be a woman alone. I don't want to be scared of my own shadow or give in to the multiple warnings, from people who have never left their own zip code, that I'm going to be kidnapped, raped and murdered the second I cross the border. Most people I talk to watch entirely too much television and assume I will end up digging a tunnel home to smuggle dope. So I give little weight to their opinions. However, I do want a realistic perspective so I can make an informed decision. I am a forty two year old woman driving a brand new Toyota FJ. Is that asking for trouble? I could have the truck shipped down later, but this move is my next adventure and I would love the experience of driving...as long as it doesn't involve too high of a likelihood of unspeakable horror on the way. Measured risk. How much more, or less, dangerous is it than driving across the US alone...which I have done numerous times?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi,

I'll address your dog concerns first.

Chipping, in my opinion, is pretty useless down here because few vets have the machines needed to read them. Also, if you haven't secured housing, you can't "re-chip" the dog as you don't have an address to use. So don't worry about it. (Our Doberman is chipped to our San Diego mailing address, but if he takes off or is stolen, no one is actually going to take him back to the States, believe me!)

Talk to your vet about proper vaccinations and shots, get all of that paperwork together and in order, and bring it with you. Once you are here, keep up on the shots (won't have a problem finding a vet, I'm sure). They'll give you new paperwork as you give your dog shots, and if you ever wish to return to the U.S., simply bring that paperwork with you. No quarantines, etc. as long as you are up to date. Two of our dogs actually have "passports" that we use going back and forth across the border. 

The car issue is a very different one. I don't know Guanajuato, so perhaps an expat in that area can respond. But a single woman in a brand new _anything_, I believe, is a bit risky, especially in the interior of the country. Which route are you taking down? Is there another adult that can come with you? 

We, too, think much of the danger is over-stated, but there are real risks here in Mexico, sad to say. And some areas are more dangerous than others, just like in any country. But I don't think it's a great idea for you to do as you suggest. Driving with someone else, shipping the car, etc., are better options. FJs are popular down here, but I also wouldn't want to have a brand new one. That's just my opinion, and obviously you can't change it now, but keeping a bit of a lower profile is always a good idea, in ANY part of Mexico. I have a sister who lives in Mexico City ("el D.F."), and she and her husband drive inconspicuous cars though they are very blessed. My own car is a 10-year old Acura, kept up of course, and even _then_ I get "looks" sometimes!

If you want to chat about the education you can expect for your son down here, life, culture, etc., just ask and I'm sure many people will chime in.

Buena suerte!


----------



## one4mandy (Jun 21, 2012)

ManUtd65 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll address your dog concerns first.
> 
> ...


That is my question...is it markedly MORE dangerous than the US driving? Anywhere I have been or that we go there are dangers, but I'm trying to assess the risk versus reward. The FJ is pretty much the same no matter what year, and I don't have a lot of flash to it. It is just sand colored with nothing special on the exterior, just an FJ. I'm leaning toward shipping the truck down, but there is a slight sense of failure to that...which is better by far than dealing with some regrettable horror. But damn, I really want to drive!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## one4mandy (Jun 21, 2012)

And thank you for the info on your dogs. That makes me feel much better. Some small child voice in my head keeps reminding me of all of the dogs I wanted to save and bring home from Mexico as a child...my parents used the border as the excuse. They had to or I would have saved every stray in Baja.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If your intention is to stay in Mexico for a long time, living on your own resources (savings or retirement) with a 'rentista' visa, you might want to consider parting with your FJ and buying a car in the Mexican state where you live. That will eliminate the need for temporary importation of a US plated vehicle, the attention it may attract, and the hassle and fees + deposits every time you cross the border; as well as the likelyhood of losing the deposit if you make one small error at visa renewal time.


----------



## adamathefrog (Dec 4, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> If your intention is to stay in Mexico for a long time, living on your own resources (savings or retirement) with a 'rentista' visa, you might want to consider parting with your FJ and buying a car in the Mexican state where you live. That will eliminate the need for temporary importation of a US plated vehicle, the attention it may attract, and the hassle and fees + deposits every time you cross the border; as well as the likelyhood of losing the deposit if you make one small error at visa renewal time.


I'd tend to agree. Probably the single worst thing you can do to make Mexico dangerous is drive around in a brand new US-plated car.

adam.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

Echoing the two posts above me, I think the possibility of a problem _is_ markedly higher given the circumstances you described, yes.

We live in a border area, so U.S.-plated cars are 50% of all traffic here, so there is no hassle as long as your stickers are timely and you carry insurance. Due to my SENTRI pass, registration and insurance on the U.S. side also have to be kept up, but I go everywhere in my car, and there is no problem. But the interior of Mexico is different, as the two previous posters mentioned, and I noticed by their location that they know more about this than I.

But I'm glad I could help with doggie information, ha ha! Are you going to teach your son spanish, or just send him to school? I'm the product of a bilingual education, and have raised our kids the same way, so let me know if you have any questions.

Take care.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Mandy, Circle110 can best answer the specific questions of your car in Guanajuato. We are about 1.5 hrs away and just off hwy 57. We have a number of single women that frequently drive both ways to the border in all sorts of vehicles without issues. I think that having a temporary place that will take your dog and then bringing the dog with you will work. In fact, probably advantage to have a dog. Would think easiest way to get from border to Guanajuato is via Laredo and would be easy days drive. I'm not sure of the best exit off hwy 57, could be San Diego de la Union, Dolores Hidalgo or other.
It is actually more difficult paperwork wise to bring a dog to Mexico than from Mexico to the US.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*It's not the narcos that you have to worry about...*



one4mandy said:


> After a lot of research and thought, I have decided absolutely (for now) on Guanajuato, to start my life abroad.
> 
> Here are the two issues that are unresolved: 1. My dog. <SNIP>
> 
> ...


I may have missed this important information earlier, but, do you speak Spanish? Having at least basic Spanish will make your trip and life so much easier.

Have you been to Guanajuato before? Have you previously scouted it out, or is this your scouting out visit? I get the impression that you picked Guanajuato and are eager to move there, perhaps without having been there before. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Driving in Mexico, off the modern toll roads, will test your driving skills, particularly your alertness. Quick decisions are often necessary. IMO, the drivers here tend to do whatever they want as long as they can get away with it. God will protect them. Except when He does not. Signage is commonly very poor. Running a red light is a show of machismo, something like running with the bulls. We see others do that _almost everytime that we go into Pátzcuaro._

The issue of narco violence is real, but you are far more likely to see or, God forbid, _have_ an accident due to irregularities of highway maintenance, livestock loose on the road (there is a one mile curving stretch of Federal Carretera near us. We traverse it often. It's a series of blind curves and we sometimes see horses and cattle grazing loose along the highway. Too often there are dead animals.).

Or heedless drivers or motorcycles overloaded with 3 and yes, really, up to 5 persons on one cycle. Bicyclists in dark clothing without lights or effective reflectors, too common. People dressed in dark clothing, walking along the shoulder at night. Once, we came upon three women having a chat while standing in the middle of a tertiary road as night fell. Luckily for all we were going slowly.

Heavy trucks loaded with tons of bricks, rocks or gravel but uncovered and barely secured. We see that all the time and give them a wide berth. We have seen too many vehicle accidents, just along the 50 km. stretch between Pátzcuaro and Morelia not to take it seriously. We have also seen accident victims, once in the ditch just outside of Pátzcuaro, where a motorcyclist had gone off the road and another sad sight was the body of a woman in the center of the opposite lane. I think she was a careless pedestrian, who had crossed the highway in foggy conditions. That was between Pátzcuaro and Morelia. I think that was the same morning that we saw two 2 car accidents within 15 minutes.

Fortunately, these are not everyday occurrences, in our experience, but they do happen.

On another occasion, we were coming back toward Pátzcuaro and it began to rain heavily. We pulled over until it let up some. Visibility was poor, and when we eased back onto the autopista, another vehicle pulled out from the shoulder ahead of us and we narrowly averted backending it.

We haven't driven in Guanajuato Capital. We always come by bus, despite the various transfers necessary from Pátzcuaro. I would not attempt to drive in Guanajuato Centro, although we know one expat who regularly does so, without undue difficulty. I think he must have learned to navigate the labyrinth over his long years in the city.

We do drive in Morelia, but it can be more aggravating than hazardous. I can stand only so much of the wonderful city of Morelia before I want to scream and curse and get the hell out of there.

I write this not to frighten you, just to make you aware, and to shift the focus from the lurid Narco Carteles concept to the more real and present hazards of everyday driving in Mexico.


----------



## one4mandy (Jun 21, 2012)

Anonimo said:


> I may have missed this important information earlier, but, do you speak Spanish? Having at least basic Spanish will make your trip and life so much easier.
> 
> Have you been to Guanajuato before? Have you previously scouted it out, or is this your scouting out visit? I get the impression that you picked Guanajuato and are eager to move there, perhaps without having been there before. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> ...


I have been to Guanajuato. However, I have not been since I decided on that being the place. So I have never really seen it through the eyes of someone considering living there or actually living there. That is why this forum is so helpful...one of the reasons anyway. 

I do understand the drawbacks to having a vehicle in Mexico, and my hope is to just park it most of the time. I don't want to drive everywhere I go. However, I can't really get used to the idea of not having a vehicle, no matter how hard I try or how much more sense it makes to leave it in the US.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## one4mandy (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh, and my Spanish...improving but not great or even good. That is one of the attractions to moving before my son leaves home. I have had my son in Spanish lessons and Spanish classes, I even hired a Mexican nanny to work WITH his American nanny for a while in the hopes he would learn it. However, with nowhere to apply or practice it...and after they took him out of Spanish to teach him Hawaiian!?! It really never had a chance to cross the blood-brain barrier, if you know what I mean. I spoke it as a child with my Mexican nanny but am now forced to relearn it and it is coming slow. He has a background in it and exposure but can barely speak enough to order dinner at Taco Bell. Anyway, no to the Spanish but we are working on it every day. I intend to be able to grunt out enough to get by before I get there and pray that, with time, I will improve. I will say that I am far more patient with second-language speakers now than ever before!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## one4mandy (Jun 21, 2012)

Please excuse my poor grammar this morning. I just woke up and no coffee yet.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## adamathefrog (Dec 4, 2010)

one4mandy said:


> Please excuse my poor grammar this morning. I just woke up and no coffee yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I don't know how you can type more than 3 words on an on-screen keyboard, nevermind full sentences! :clap2:


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

You've gotten plenty of advice from people already in MX. But as a woman who has traveled alone throughout the US, I would very much discourage you from traveling long distances, in out of the way places, alone in any country.

Especially with a shiny new car, plated with out of country plates.

There are bad guys everywhere, but they tend to do their bad deeds where it's harder to get caught. And, for good or for bad, it's easier to attack a car with a lone woman than one with a couple of adults, and maybe a large dog in the mix.

If you are certain that you are moving to MX, and know where you want to live, then sell the car, take it as an object lesson, and buy one in your new home. Whatever you lose on the sale of a used new vehicle, you will probably save over time, not having to pay to be driving a brand new car from out of the country, anyway.

That way you and your son can travel down together, as well.


----------



## one4mandy (Jun 21, 2012)

mickisue1 said:


> You've gotten plenty of advice from people already in MX. But as a woman who has traveled alone throughout the US, I would very much discourage you from traveling long distances, in out of the way places, alone in any country.
> 
> Especially with a shiny new car, plated with out of country plates.
> 
> ...


Yes, lots of great advice. However, i think much has been made of the shiny new car. The car is new, but not that flashy. Something comforting that another person said is that FJs are common in Mexico. Because of the type of car it is, it wouldn't matter if it was a week old or five years old, they all look the same. I'm not trying to impress anyone when I drive around, in any country. You wouldn't know it is brand new unless I showed you the mileage. 

This has been very helpful. I am thinking what I will do now is store the car in the US for a while. That way if I get down there and realize that everyone is right and I am better off with no vehicle at all. I can sell it. However, if I get there and miss my car and decide I simply can't let go of my California-American addiction to the automobile, I can either have it shipped or sell and buy locally. 

I'm pretty stubborn and self-assured, often to a fault. But I didn't want to let my headstrong ways cloud better judgement and drive if it isn't safe. I wouldn't think twice about driving across the US alone. I'm savvy enough to avoid dark alleys and empty rest areas. Admittedly though, that didn't come from God-given common sense. I have learned over my many, many years how to manage safely. I have zero experience driving across Mexico. So I guess that in spite of my adventurous longings, I will put safety first. God I'm old. Now I know for certain!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

You're going to fine. Use caution and stay alert. Not driving long distances in a single day is good advice, and so is not driving at night. Rest at night.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm a single woman and I've driven alone up and down the East coast several times, to the Yucatan and back to Catemaco and across the center and up to Guaymas and back. Someone always pointed the way when I was lost and when I broke down or ran out of gas, I was each time assisted until I was on my way again. Planning a move to another country takes courage, a lot of common sense, an adventurous spirit and self reliance. If this is who you are and are determined to move to Mexico, you won't let someone scare you from driving down if that's what you want to do.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

sunnyvmx said:


> I'm a single woman and I've driven alone up and down the East coast several times, to the Yucatan and back to Catemaco and across the center and up to Guaymas and back. Someone always pointed the way when I was lost and when I broke down or ran out of gas, I was each time assisted until I was on my way again. Planning a move to another country takes courage, a lot of common sense, an adventurous spirit and self reliance. If this is who you are and are determined to move to Mexico, you won't let someone scare you from driving down if that's what you want to do.


 I agree. I would like to know where the person on page 1 came up with the facts that driving a new, USA plated vehicle in the interior of Mexico is more prone to problems than say a new Mexico plated vehicle or even an older USA plated vehicle. Of course there are no facts, statitics or anything to back this up.
And for those who say, ·sell the vehocle· Yeah, easy for you to say since it is not your money or car. The depreciation on a new car is huge the first couple years, as has been noted for decades. Sure, why not take a $10,000 hit just because someone says to sell. 
As you can see I do not agree with most who posted. Bring your car, stay on the toll roads, don´t worry about it.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Updated New Immigration Data*

Our friend and resident information bureau, Rolly at 
Living_in_Mexico 
has posted the rules as of August 25, 2012. I found them clear and concise and a good reference


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

tepetapan said:


> I agree. I would like to know where the person on page 1 came up with the facts that driving a new, USA plated vehicle in the interior of Mexico is more prone to problems than say a new Mexico plated vehicle or even an older USA plated vehicle. Of course there are no facts, statitics or anything to back this up.
> And for those who say, ·sell the vehocle· Yeah, easy for you to say since it is not your money or car. The depreciation on a new car is huge the first couple years, as has been noted for decades. Sure, why not take a $10,000 hit just because someone says to sell.
> As you can see I do not agree with most who posted. Bring your car, stay on the toll roads, don´t worry about it.


Tepetapan,

I think people are simply expressing their opinions, so your use of the word "facts" and asking for statistics seems a bit dumb and bully-ish on your part. You're coming in towards the end of the "conversation" and simply bark about depreciation and staying on the toll roads. I'm sure you've been there a long time, blah blah blah, but this forum is for people to express their experiences and opinions. The original poster may do as she wishes. I agree selling the car is drastic, but I'm sure she wouldn't do anything so rash based on this forum. This is simply a temperature check for her. 

You are entitled to your thoughts, which you voiced, and we are free to express ours, which we did. Are there even toll roads where she's going? Do you know this? The only constructive part of your post were the last 12 words. Keep the rest of your steam to yourself.


----------



## hansarn (Jun 12, 2010)

Since you're asking for opinions . . . I agree with the folks who say go ahead. Just take the toll roads whenever you can and you should be fine. Stuff happens everywhere. (Easy for me to say. I haven't needed to travel alone. But I know women who drive alone from the middle of Mexico to Texas on a fairly regular basis.)


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Mandy, I think decision to store car in the US initially is a good idea both for your comfort level and because will give you more flexibility in Guanajuato in not having a car.
Once you have spent some time there, you can make the "centro" or not decision including implications with & without a car. You can always go get it, sell it, or defer the decision by leaving it in the US longer.


----------



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

Anonimo said:


> I may have missed this important information earlier, but, do you speak Spanish? Having at least basic Spanish will make your trip and life so much easier.
> 
> Have you been to Guanajuato before? Have you previously scouted it out, or is this your scouting out visit? I get the impression that you picked Guanajuato and are eager to move there, perhaps without having been there before. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> ...


Hello, I was noticing your post to the girl moving to GTO, it was so funny all the things you were saying about the driving hazards and being so much more dangerous than the cartels....I have read books on this and it is so funny...My husband and i have gone for many years to Guanajuato City and have decided to move there when he retires in 3 years....we went this last july to buy a house, but want to go scout out Ajijic......we had veered away from the Chapala area because we are learning Spanish and wanted to be where there were not alot of gringos......anyway, to the reason I am writing, I have always been interested in Patzcuaro and Michoacan, because of the beauty that I have heard of.....I have heard that there are gringos there in Patzcuaro but not as many as San Miguel de allende....so my question is: do you live in Patzcuaro, and how have you like it, and do you feel it is too far from the border to go back to the states say every 9 months or so.....thank you so much for any input you can give.....


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

sputnik said:


> Hello, I was noticing your post to the girl moving to GTO, it was so funny all the things you were saying about the driving hazards and being so much more dangerous than the cartels....I have read books on this and it is so funny...My husband and i have gone for many years to Guanajuato City and have decided to move there when he retires in 3 years....we went this last july to buy a house, but want to go scout out Ajijic......we had veered away from the Chapala area because we are learning Spanish and wanted to be where there were not alot of gringos......anyway, to the reason I am writing, I have always been interested in Patzcuaro and Michoacan, because of the beauty that I have heard of.....I have heard that there are gringos there in Patzcuaro but not as many as San Miguel de allende....so my question is: do you live in Patzcuaro, and how have you like it, and do you feel it is too far from the border to go back to the states say every 9 months or so.....thank you so much for any input you can give.....


Sputnik; why don't you start this as a new topic, so that it doesn't get buried in the Guanajuato specific theme of the OP? Then I'll be happy to try to answer your questions re: Pátzcuaro. I'll be watching for it.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Stop worrying about driving in Mexico. 
Do worry about who will do your warranty work on your "brand new" FJ. 
Toyota is very poorly represented in Mexico.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

dongringo said:


> Stop worrying about driving in Mexico.
> Do worry about who will do your warranty work on your "brand new" FJ.
> Toyota is very poorly represented in Mexico.


It is? There are about 4-5 dealerships here in Guadalajara ....


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Toyota has 63 dealerships in Mexico. One manufacturing/assembly plant in Baja California ... and I believe another assembly plant is under construction or soon will be. So, the issue of replacement parts isn't as worrysome as it once may have been.


----------



## one4mandy (Jun 21, 2012)

dongringo said:


> Stop worrying about driving in Mexico.
> Do worry about who will do your warranty work on your "brand new" FJ.
> Toyota is very poorly represented in Mexico.


I've considered that. Not sure they will honor the warranty out of the US. But, small price to pay. I just decided to not extend the warranty if that's the case. Before I leave I believe I will have most of the bugs out of the truck

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

